# NZXT Guardian 921  vs. CM HAF 912 w/ SP



## flyingcow (Mar 19, 2013)

Guys please tell me which one should I get, the NZXT 921 or the CM HAF 912 with side panel.

The difference is only 300 rs. (mdcomputers.in)

HAF 912- 4600
NZXT 921-4900

Please help me decide, my budget is 4k

And yeah, please tell why one is better than other.

Thank you

other components would be 7870/7950
and m5a97 or m5a99fx


----------



## Revolution (Mar 20, 2013)

Price including tax ?


----------



## flyingcow (Mar 21, 2013)

Yes, but the prices were mistyped, editted now


----------



## Revolution (Mar 21, 2013)

That's why I asked.
Why not Corsair 400R ?
I know Corsair cases looks plain.


----------



## The Incinerator (Mar 22, 2013)

Corsair 400R ....eyes closed.


----------

